# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet E Universiteteve Publike Nga  12 Muaj Studime

## bebushja

Studentet, tani 12 muaj mesim

E Enjte, 27 Shtator 2007


Studentet e universiteteve publike u thone lamtumire pushimeve verore, duke nisur nga ky vit akademik. Vendimin e ka publikuar zyrtarisht dje Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkences. Ajo sqaroi se viti i ri akademik do te filloje me 1 tetor te ketij viti dhe do te perfundoje me 30 shtator 2008. Ne udhezimin e Ministrise se Arsimit dhe Shkences per fillimin dhe strukturen e vitit te ri akademik ne Institucionet publike te Arsimit te Larte ne sistemin me kohe te plote per here te pare viti akademik nuk parashikon nderprerje prej 3 muajsh pushime, ishte konfirmimi i djeshem zyrtar i MASH-it. Sipas tij, struktura e vitit akademik do te jete 36-40 jave dhe do te realizohet sipas udhezimeve perkatese te dikasterit. Periudha 24 dhjetor 2007 deri me 4 janar 2008 do te jete periudhe pushimesh per studentet, pohoi MASH, duke theksuar se ndryshimet vijne si kerkese e vete drejtuesve ne universitetet publike. Sakaq, pritet te kete reagime nga masa studentore ne vend. Kjo per shkak se behet e ditur se lidhur me ndryshimet e bera, nuk eshte marre mendimi as i qeverive studentore dhe as i shoqatave ne te cilat jane inkuadruar studentet e universiteteve shteterore. 

Me udhezimin e publikuar dje, viti akademik zgjatet dhe behet sa nje vit kalendarik. Keshtu nese dekadat e kaluara, nje vit shkollor universitar ishte jo me shume se nente muaj, tani ai do te jete plot 12 muaj, vetem per arsimin e larte publik. Ministria e Arsimit deklaroi dje se dita e pare e fillimit te vitit akademik 2007-2008 eshte me 1 tetor, duke iu kundervene keshtu perfoljeve per shtyrjen deri ne fund te muajit te celjes se auditoreve. Ne fakt ditet e fundit, gjithnje dhe me shume, drejtues te universiteteve publike ne vend, kane deklaruar se praktikisht eshte e pamundur qe celja e dyerve te ketyre institucioneve te behet me 1 tetor. Ata kane aluduar per data te tjera qe shkojne disa jave pas atij te urdheruar nga MASH-i. 

Vendimi i dikasterit, sanksionin qe viti akademik te perfundoje jo me pare se data 30 shtator 2008. Sipas Ministrise se Arsimit, nje gje e tille eshte vendosur pas kerkeses se bere nga vete universitetet. Keshtu, referuar dikasterit, institucionet publike te Arsimit te Larte ne sistemin me kohe te plote kane kerkuar qe viti akademik te mos kete nderprerje prej 3 muajsh pushime. Ndaj ai do te zgjase 36-40 jave dhe do te realizohet sipas udhezimeve perkatese te Ministrise se Arsimit dhe Shkences. Ne kete menyre, kete vit akademik, te gjithe studentet nuk do te mund te perfitojne pushime te gjata verore, por do te vazhdojne te jene ne auditore. 

Kurse, periudha 24 dhjetor 2007 deri me 4 janar te vitit te ardhshem, eshte vendosur qe te jete si e vetmja periudhe pushimesh per studentet. Ky ndryshim thelbesor ne kohezgjatjen e vitit akademik behet per shkak se eshte hequr stazhi per studentet, qe rezultojne te jene mbetes ne disa dege, sqaruan zyrtare te MASH-it. Me urdhrin e ri, nuk parashikohet qe studenti te humbase ndonje vit. Ai thjesht i mbart provimet e tij, pafundesisht, duke i dhene provimeve gjate viteve akademike ne vazhdim. Kjo praktike eshte huazuar nga shume vende perendimore, te cilat e aplikojne prej kohesh. Nje numer pedagogesh kane qene pro ketij ndryshimi dhe kane vite qe e kerkojne. Ai u arrit te realizohej vetem per kete vit, pas nje sere reformash te tjera ne fushen e arsimit. Por ne te njejten kohe, shume anetare te stafeve akademike kane shprehur rezerva per efektivitetin e tyre. Kjo eshte hera e pare qe aplikohen keto ndryshime ne periudhat kohore te studimeve gjate vitit akademik. Aplikimi i sistemit te Bolonjes ne universitetet shqiptare ka bere qe studentet ti nenshtrohen nje sere reformash te reja, qofte ne sistemin e vleresimit, ashtu si edhe ne ate akademik.

Te dhena

Me 1 tetor 2007 do te filloje viti akademik

Me 30 shtator 2008 do te mbyllet viti akademik

36-40 jave do te zgjase viti akademik

24 dhjetor 2007 - 4 janar 2008, periudhe pushimesh

Njoftimi i plote

Viti i ri akademik do te filloje me 1 tetor 2007 dhe do te perfundoje me 30 shtator 2008. 

Ne udhezimin e Ministrise se Arsimit dhe Shkences per fillimin dhe strukturen e vitit te ri akademik 2007-2008 ne Institucionet publike te Arsimit te Larte ne sistemin me kohe te plote per here te pare viti akademik nuk parashikon nderprerje prej 3 muajsh pushime. 

Struktura e vitit akademik do te jete 36-40 jave dhe do te realizohet sipas udhezimeve perkatese te MASH. Periudha 24 dhjetor 2007 deri me 4 janar 2008 do te jete periudhe pushimesh per studentet.

----------


## SaS

une per vete shpetova se jam jo publik !!! jam ne prv  :buzeqeshje:

----------

